# Collecting CPP before 65



## sassy4242 (May 18, 2011)

I am currently working and will be off work from May 31 to July 4 with no pay. Would this qualify as "work stoppage" to be able to collect CPP earlier than age 65. I just turned 64 last month.


----------



## carverman (Nov 8, 2010)

sassy4242 said:


> I am currently working and will be off work from May 31 to July 4 with no pay. Would this qualify as "work stoppage" to be able to collect CPP earlier than age 65. I just turned 64 last month.


No I don't think so. You have to have an employment record from your
employer of the last date you were still employed, and other documents
they may ask you to supply like your birth certificate.

You can of course, if you are "officially retired" collect early and reduced
CPP at age 60 onwards, and you are still allowed to work but I don't think
a work stoppage at your current employer will satisfy them. 
Nice try though!


----------



## MoneyGal (Apr 24, 2009)

It probably isn't a long enough break. Here are the official rules: 

*From age 60 to 65* - You can start receiving your retirement pension the month after you stop working or after you earn less than the allowable maximum pension payment ($934.17 in 2010) for two consecutive months.

If you apply to receive your retirement pension once you turn 60, your pension will start the month after your 60th birthday.
If you apply to receive your retirement pension after you turn 60 but before you turn 65, your pension will start the month after we receive your application (or at a later date if you specify one)


----------



## carverman (Nov 8, 2010)

MoneyGal said:


> If you apply to receive your retirement pension once you turn 60, your pension will start the month after your 60th birthday.
> If you apply to receive your retirement pension after you turn 60 but before you turn 65, your pension will start the month after we receive your application (or at a later date if you specify one)


I've been sucking it out of them since I turned 60. Why should I suffer
deprived of income in my "not so golden years"..when all they gotta do
is vote themselves a raise!

carver -> marriage proposal to "gal with da money"!


----------



## ghostryder (Apr 5, 2009)

carverman said:


> No I don't think so. You have to have an employment record from your
> employer of the last date you were still employed,




http://www.servicecanada.gc.ca/eng/ei/employers/roe_guide.shtml#interruption


*An interruption of earnings occurs *when an employee:

•has had or is anticipated to have *seven consecutive calendar days with no work and no insurable earnings from the employer *(called the seven-day rule) (examples include when employees quit their jobs or are laid off, or when their employment is terminated—see exceptions on page 3); or 

•has a salary that falls below 60% of regular weekly earnings because of illness, injury, quarantine, pregnancy, the need to care for a newborn or a child placed for the purposes of adoption, or the need to provide care or support to a family member who is gravely ill with a significant risk of death (see example below)......


Regardless of whether or not the employee intends to file a claim for EI benefits, you have to issue an ROE:

•each time an employee experiences an interruption of earnings; or
•when Service Canada requests one.


----------



## carverman (Nov 8, 2010)

ghostryder said:


> Regardless of whether or not the e...he's planning to return back to work in July.


----------

